# Splish, splash..



## Don Kondra (Jul 26, 2015)

Cheers, Don


----------



## John Hunt (Jul 26, 2015)

This is fantastic!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 26, 2015)

He has some preening ahead of him.


----------



## Woodsman (Jul 26, 2015)

Wonderful, he is well drenched.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice shot.  I use to have a parakeet that would look like that after he "bathed".  We had a little bathtub he use to jump in to splash around.  Brings back fond memories.  Thanks.


----------



## baturn (Jul 26, 2015)

Great shot!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jul 27, 2015)

Jeepers, what are you shooting with? that's great (again)


----------



## Donde (Jul 28, 2015)

What a soggy Goldfinch! Great catch.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the comments Everyone !

Cheers, Don


----------



## Simons1977 (Aug 15, 2015)

Always a pleasure looking at your shot's Don.


----------

